# Starting a cory tank!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm thinking of getting a cory tank(in the future, maybe in 1-2 years) but I need info first, I know corys love a group of at least 5, but do they have to be the same exact kind, or can you have 3 emerald and 3 peppered corys together and they will be happy? I read the sticky thread so I know what to feed them, also are 6 corys too big for a 20 gallon tank? Lastly I will have some caves for them to hide in, but do they need live plants?

Thanks in advance!

-Albino_101


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Different kinds will be fine together. But if you are thinking about breeding, you are better off with a species tank (at least you will know what the fry are). 6 cories are usually fine in a 20, though the sizes vary with species. They don't need live plants. I know people who breed them in groups of 10 in bare 10 gallon tanks. But people with live plants and cories often find little ones just appear.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

emc7, so would java fern and java moss be good plants? I will be going with 6 peppered corys in a 20 long, as soon as my dad gives me the tank his fish outgrew, also what should I feed the fry? and will the parents eat them? lastly how do I tell if I have a male or female?


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Java fern and java moss are always good choices! They're easy to take care of, and I've found that they're pretty hard to kill. As far as sexing your cories, I just did a quick search and found this photo. 

http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14122&d=1234179019

Hopefully that helps! And you should think about getting some mid-high water fish to complete your tank. Maybe a school of danios or something? I find having fish on every level makes things more interesting. =)


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks merf


----------

